# Choice of  Nib and feed sections.



## mototrev (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought I had every tap and die set in the known universe under 1/2"  and 12mm for every possible application.......I was wrong.

There are taps and die that are close to those required for the Bock or JoWo nib sections, but not quite close enough....these are commonly known as 'bastard' threads. Made so that you have to purchase the manufacturers parts. &^$%#(

Due to the limited market here in Australia I have been unable to sourse them locally......along with quality nib and feed sections.

Drill rod or silver steel rod can be heat treated to make a tap that will thread brass, wood, ebonite & other soft materials successfully.

However I intend to use 303 grade stainless steel for the machined components...and drill rod will only last a few uses on that material.....if at all and I can't bear the thought of screw cutting multiple matching parts.  

So I'm down to a choice of which fountain pen feed units to use.
Are there other choices besides the Bock and JoWo units available?
And the inevitable question of cost and shipping to Oz.

I have Bock nibs on a number of fountain pen and find them to be sooth and of high quality.

So I guess I'm wondering which way to go.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

